# Midgnight Commander



## kevkev (30. August 2005)

Hi,

Ich will mittels mc dateien und ordner rekursiv auf einen ftp-server übertragen.
Dabei überschreibe Ich nur die, die von der größe her nicht mit der quelldatei übereinstimmt.
Aber manche Ordner und dateien werden trotzdem überschrieben, obwohl die genau gleich sind, und vor gerade mal 5 minuten übetragen worden sind.

Wenn ich nun die optionen nutze, das keine dateien überschreiben werden sollen, werden manche aber trotzdem überschrieben.

Wieso?

gruß kevin


----------

